# This weekend is looking good



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Hoping the forecast holds. I'll be in the surf Saturday and Sunday if it does


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I sure hope it holds I need to catch me some surf trout!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

That is where I'll be Sunday as well

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I will be down there to . Can't wait to get into some trout


----------

